# Ozzy Sculpture / Figure :)



## Sebastian (Jun 24, 2014)

Long time since I've posted photos here, and since I recently made an Ozzy figure I thought I'll share some pics/vid with all you great people 
23cm / 9.1 inches tall


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 24, 2014)

Another great figure! Well done, Sebastian!!


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank You  hopefully I'll have some new ones to show soon


----------



## waleed020 (Mar 24, 2015)

I received negative feedback on this post for apparently sounding like I wanted this done for free. I'm well aware that talent is something you pay for, and I was fully expecting a quote from someone who may have wanted to do this. I got the sketch done by someone else but I wanted to apologize to whomever I offended.

___________________
aliiii


----------

